# My TCOYF software isn't charting my ovulation!



## thefragile7393 (Jun 21, 2005)

Okay, I admit I've only been charting for 2, almost 3 cycles now. So far, the software hasn't picked up on my ovulating....and I know I did last cycle because, well, my period started! This cycle again it hasn't picked up any ovulation and I get the feeling it's happened. I've had regular periods since January (well, I skipped Feb, but March-June have been regular!) and I'm still nursing my baby....I don't know what's out of whack! Is my interpretation off, or are my settings off? I know I don't get 3 solid hours of sleep in a row before awaking as well.

Here is a link to my charts:
http://www.tcoyf.com/chart.asp?id=thefragile7393">myTCOYF WebCharts™</a>

I have tried cervical positioning but I am just not getting the hang of it....I'm not feeling any changes! Any pointers or anything???


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

It may be because your mucous never dried up. I'm not totally familiar with the ovusoft software (I tried it and didn't like it), so I'm not sure if you can tell it to just look at temp only or not. In cycle 1 it looks like you ovulated on cd 19 with a coverline of 97.4. I would go back and edit cycle 1, and see if removing the wet quality mucous after cd 19 or 20 allows the software to see ovulation. I don't see ovulation yet in cycle 2. If you are charting to avoid, and you are using the sympto-thermal method you are not considered infertile until your mucous dries up along with your temp shift (until you establish a basic infertile pattern), so I think it might be screwing with the software a little - I don't know if ovusoft will "learn" your BIP or if you have to set it in the options. It looks like you have a creamy/sticky BIP. have you tried plugging your #s into fertility friend?


----------



## Crunchy*VT*Mom (Apr 3, 2007)

Lori -- it looks to me like you ovulated your 1st cycle on Day 19 and that you haven't ovulated yet this cycle.

Your coverline looks like it is about 97.3, so the software isn't going to record ovulation until you have had three days that are several points above that.

I think you haven't ovulated yet, or you are having an annovulatory cycle since you are still breastfeeding.

Ovusoft determines O based on cervical fluid dry-up (first) and then that temp spike (second) and it looks like you haven't had either yet.


----------



## Amber Lion (Sep 22, 2006)

You need to input your BIP for ovusoft, which you did at the very beginning when starting up the software. I haven't looked at your charts, but if you DO have a wetter/sticky BIP and ovusoft thinks it's dry, it's not going to interpret your chart correctly.

I've been using ovusoft for 5 cycles now and the first two were completely whacked according to it's interpretation. I learned I need to put more info in than I used to need when I just charted on graph paper all by myself. Also, need to be very clear in my definition of "wet" and "sticky". Since those first two cycles, it has been working really well for me though.


----------



## thefragile7393 (Jun 21, 2005)

I think the nail has been hit on the head in all of your wonderful posts! I pretty much NEVER have a dry up....I rarely do! I just put in today's calculations and it's just a funky chart lol. I think I should put in temp only for starters and change my BIP to Creamy/Wet.....though I too think I have a problem determing the difference between eggwhite/creamy/sticky. Which sounds dumb I know, considering I've poured over the book several times. To me, eggwhite and creamy look the same....or maybe I don't really have eggwhite anymore, considering what I saw as eggwhite before ds was born I now only see a few days before my cycle starts. So I'm wondering if a lot of it is just my stupidity in not putting in the right definitions.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

the biggest difference is egg white stretches and creamy doesn't. if you are checking with your fingers and not just what is on the TP, you can stretch ew quite a bit, where as creamy will break like lotion would. The other thing is ew is usually mostly clear, and creamy is whitish or slightly yellowish and usually opaque. the big difference is the stretch though!


----------



## thefragile7393 (Jun 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspeach* 
the biggest difference is egg white stretches and creamy doesn't. if you are checking with your fingers and not just what is on the TP, you can stretch ew quite a bit, where as creamy will break like lotion would. The other thing is ew is usually mostly clear, and creamy is whitish or slightly yellowish and usually opaque. the big difference is the stretch though!

See I'm thinking this could be where I get confused.....I always seem to have some stretch, and I remember the ew before I got pregnant was the classic ew that the book pictures. Now, since my cycle started back in January, it seems to be different; now both creamy and ew (ew is now streaked instead of really clear) seem to stretch the same! And neither stretch like how it used to....(except for a day or 2 before my period...which then it's not exactly fertile of course). I don't get long stretches with either....maybe an inch or a little over. Maybe my most fertile now is creamy instead of ew.


----------

